# stuff for next livecd

## Redeeman

hey, reiser4 released, new livecd is gonna be made, with newest stuff, please be very quick, if you need anything special, and also, gimme links for all the wireless patches.. i'd apreciate you contact me on irc and give the stuff

----------

## Zyne

if you could include a loadable module for ndiswrapper that would be so cool!

doing a stage 1 isntall without network is kinda stupid imho  :Smile: 

----------

## plbe

your livecds always worked good for me, all i care about is the reiser4 final in there   :Laughing: 

----------

## seppe

add ipw2100 too please, thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Irssi? (if it isn't there, I don't know...)

----------

## izomorfix

More fs. (built-in; for  the conversion) like reiserfs

----------

## thecas

Some ideas:

- convertfs

- jpeg support for links -g (didn't work for me with the last cd)

- boot options like: nocd, other resolutions (dunno how hard this is)

also distcc would be very neat.

Good luck with the livecd, i love your last one.

If you request better first look in redeeman's old post to see if it isn't allready there.

----------

## dannycool

ntfsresize!

A kernel with sata support (because accessing a sata drive as an ide drive during installation means drive identifiers change upon reboot...)

----------

## forbjok

 *thecas wrote:*   

> also distcc would be very neat.

 

I second that! distcc would be immensely useful, as computers that were otherwise running window could be used for distributed compiling

----------

## rush_ad

ndiswrapper and ntfs resize.

the new knoppix 3.6 has ndiswrapper built in and it is working great with my belkin f5d7000. but as i'm a a gentoo person, i'd love to have ndiswrapper on live cd.

----------

## Redeeman

no distcc, since no gcc...

irssi is there.

convertfs too...

boot options like nocd wont work, hence squashfs.

i dont know about links -g, you shouldnt use it, use links with fbdev driver..

----------

## Jake

lspci on your last livecd didn't show names, only numbers. You probably deleted the pci.ids file.

----------

## Zordas

Please add nforce3 stuff (forcedeath module & NVIDIA sata drivers) that's included in the 2.6.8 kernel. That way I can re-install using a stage1 tar file. Also, Is it possible to create a AMD64 live cd as well? 

Thanks for all your hard work Redeeman  :Smile: 

----------

## kamina

 *Zordas wrote:*   

> Also, Is it possible to create a AMD64 live cd as well? 
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work Redeeman 

 

There is a AMD64 live cd.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

----------

## Redeeman

also one with reiser4?

----------

## Zordas

 *kamina wrote:*   

>  *Zordas wrote:*   Also, Is it possible to create a AMD64 live cd as well? 
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work Redeeman  
> 
> There is a AMD64 live cd.
> ...

 

I was talking about one that has reiser4 enabled.  The 2004.2 live cd doesn't have that.

----------

## Zordas

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> also one with reiser4?

 

Exactly.  If you don't have a AMD64 system, I can probably use your next Livecd, build a system, then use catalyst to create one as per your specs.  I'd be more than happy to help out.

----------

## spb

The ACX100 driver would be appreciated.  :Wink:  Instructions for patching are here; the actual downloads are here. Unfortunately, it needs some external firmware (WLANGEN.BIN, RADIO0d.BIN and RADIO11.BIN from this zipfile) and a line in modprobe.conf to tell it where to find the firmware (options acx_pci firmware_dir=/path/to/firmware).

----------

## Redeeman

i think i have seen that driver before, but, that isnt a patch, is it? because if its not a patch i cant be arsed copy the stuff in manually and stuff

----------

## chemlabshade

mdadm.

its far superior to the standard raidtools.  i usually scp a copy from a production box when i need to build software raid during an install.

----------

## Crazywater

Yay! Thanks!

I don't need anything except Reiser4  :Smile: 

http://acx100.sf.net would be cool but, I think illegal if you also get the firmware from dlink. So I think it's better to release fast than integrating ACX100.   :Wink: 

Edit: btw, it can be a patch, there is a script called inject_kernel_tree or something.

----------

## plbe

not be bothersome but when is the new livecd due out?

----------

## Redeeman

dealing with some catalyst troubles, might take abit time - but when its out, it will rock  :Very Happy: 

----------

## plbe

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> dealing with some catalyst troubles, might take abit time - but when its out, it will rock 

 

I have faith in you redeeman...you can do it!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## spb

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> i think i have seen that driver before, but, that isnt a patch, is it? because if its not a patch i cant be arsed copy the stuff in manually and stuff

 There's a script in the tarball to inject it into  the kernel tree, or I can give you a patch a couple of months old.  :Wink: 

----------

## black hole sun

Hello, just a quick question. Reedeeman, I used your 2nd Reiser4-enabled live CD. Is my reiser4 fs very much out of date? Can it at all be upgraded through kernel patches (I have the latest reiser4 kernel patch BTW) or am I going to have to use this CD to update?

----------

## Redeeman

you need to upgrade with debugfs.reiser4 -C... however, this must be done via new reiser4progs, and my livecd doesent have them, i know its possible to make bin packages and use (but alot ppl have problems with it, allthough i did myself), so i suggest just using the reiser4 u got now, and DO NOT run fsck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then when new livecd comes, convert

----------

## 4nykey

Speaking of debugfs.reiser4, this thing segfaults here (1.0.0, 1.0.1 built here and 1.0.0 from RIP Linux livecd) on ~3%, ain't that sweet  :Neutral: 

Before I broke / completely, I'll probably be moving things between partitions back and forth, good ol' entertaining way.

----------

## Isaiah

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> you need to upgrade with debugfs.reiser4 -C... however, this must be done via new reiser4progs, and my livecd doesent have them, i know its possible to make bin packages and use (but alot ppl have problems with it, allthough i did myself), so i suggest just using the reiser4 u got now, and DO NOT run fsck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then when new livecd comes, convert

 

I copied my old / partition (reiser4) over to a new / partition (xfs) and am currently using the xfs partition while the reiser4 one is sitting there waiting for me to figure out how best to upgrade it (created it with your first LiveCD). Can one do this "debugfs.reiser4 -C" thing to the old reiser4 partition from here, provided one has the latest reiser4 tools emerged?

Edit: Doing the mkfs.reiser4 thing and copying everything back worked like a champ  :Cool: Last edited by Isaiah on Sat Aug 28, 2004 12:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gtaluvit

Will the conversion (live cd r2 to new live cd) retain your data?

----------

## Redeeman

ofcourse, when you convert it will not erase your data

----------

## seppe

I'm looking forward to your new livecd so I can finally switch to reiser4  :Smile: 

Could you please add ipw2100 (the Intel Pro Wireless drivers)

Thanks for doing this!

----------

## tinyau

iteraid support please.

----------

## Redeeman

its okay that you suggest those patches, but i have absolutely no idea what to get the stuff from.. without links, i cant include  :Smile: 

----------

## seppe

ipw2100 can be found at http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net

----------

## Crazywater

ipw2100: http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/#downloads

Edit: OK, you were faster  :Very Happy: 

So here the link to the newest ACX100:

http://rhlx01.fht-esslingen.de/~andi/acx100/acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_27.tar.bz2

----------

## tinyau

ITE Raid (IT8212F) support at http://www.ite.com.tw/productInfo/Download.html#IT8212%20ATA133%20Controller

----------

## black hole sun

When's this going to be released Redeeman!?!?!? I'm waiting on it!!!   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 0n0w1c

If you are still taking requests, I would appreciate seeing EVMS added. http://evms.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Gentii

Your livecd2 was already great for what I saw. One thing I miss in the 2004.2 live cd is a madwifi driver, but it's a beta driver and it's often broken. But please just try to compile it against your kernel : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/madwifi/madwifi-20030802.tgz?download

Or you can take the cvs version here : http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-2.htm

I got 3 wifi card and unluckily, 2 need this madwifi driver.

----------

## asimon

A tool which is also nice to have on a rescue/livecd is sys-apps/partimage (sadly missing on the Gentoo livecds). It's a small console application to save/restore partitions to/from image files. I doesn't support reiser4 yet, but I always have disc images from various os installations handy to quickly restore them if anything blows up.

----------

## GentooBox

I dont know if its included already, but raidtools would be a good idea to include.

Sorry if its included, but im sitting in links at work and dont have the time to read all posts.. even the mainpost.

----------

## wrc1944

Please add wvdial/ppp, if it's not already in.

----------

## neuron

any ETA on this release?

----------

## Gandalf the White

 *neuron wrote:*   

> any ETA on this release?

 

Just wait for it.....

----------

## plbe

 *Gandalf the White wrote:*   

>  *neuron wrote:*   any ETA on this release? 
> 
> Just wait for it.....

 

I'm waiting for it so I can use it to throw it on my new hd i got   :Very Happy:  hope its soon

----------

## Gandalf the White

 *downpour wrote:*   

>  *Gandalf the White wrote:*    *neuron wrote:*   any ETA on this release? 
> 
> Just wait for it..... 
> 
> I'm waiting for it so I can use it to throw it on my new hd i got   hope its soon

 

Yeah, me too, bought a new 80 gig to replace my old crappy 40gig maxtor pos, waiting to build a new gentoo system on reiser4. Maybe I'll just use the old cd and debugfs.reiser4 -C device when the new one comes out.

----------

## Cryofix

how about a nice Ncurses split window for emerge, on the left side have the overall progress indicator of the emerge, package number its on, estimated time of completion and, current running time, on the right side have the emerge compile output 

this would atleast give us some idea of how the grueling task of emerging KDE is coming along  

 :Laughing: 

----------

## phlashback

In the kernel cofig could you please enable the following.. I need it to work around a bios bug. I hope this isnt to late. 

 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

     <*>         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support 

     <*>            Enable controller even if disabled by BIOS  

Thanks for your hard work

----------

## Gentii

 *Gandalf the White wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah, me too, bought a new 80 gig to replace my old crappy 40gig maxtor pos, waiting to build a new gentoo system on reiser4. Maybe I'll just use the old cd and debugfs.reiser4 -C device when the new one comes out.

 

That's why I did, and it works very well now. I didn't have any troubles with the livecdv2. Then I'll maybe update reiser4 with the new livecd, I don't know yet.

----------

## Redeeman

gonna try again later today, i had problems with catalyst not accepting stacked profiles

----------

## Gandalf the White

For everyone's sake I wish you good luck! 

When you said upgrade before, in regards to the post about the reiser4 made with the r2 livecd, did you mean tar and recreate the partition or can debug.reiser4 -C be done with the new livecd? Which method of upgrading would you recommend?

Sorry, I'm new on the reiser4 scene, haven't been paying too much attention to it until now so........

----------

## irasnyd

I know this is really late and all.  But if it is possible, could you put SMP support in the kernel you are building?  I've been trying to install off your 2nd cd which doesn't have support for both of my processors.

Thanks, I'm looking forward to the new cd.

----------

## wrc1944

I think I understand about upgrading my current reiser4, but am not sure. Assuming we have a fully functioning / reiser4 system, with the latest reiser4progs (reiser4progs-0.5.6), exactly what is the procedure for this upcoming debug.reiser4 -C thing?

 I was under the impression from previous posts on the forum that there would be no reformatting and reinstalling of reiser4, when the final was released- is this still correct, or are all of us going to have to resinstall? For me, getting my reiser4 box was a major ordeal on dialup, and I'd really not want to go through that again, if at all possible.

I think it would go something like this, but am not too clear about it in my own mind.

1. Burn the new Redeeman cd when it's released.

2. Boot your box from this cd, and run, as root:

debug.reiser4 -C

Is that all there is to it? What about chrooting over to your reiser4 root partition- is that required, and what's the exact chroot command?

 I think posting a clear step by step procedure for this "upgrade" procedure would really clarify things a bit, and avoid a lot of potential screwups.

wrc1944

----------

## Gandalf the White

I'm completely guessing here, I posted in the Reiser4 horror stories post if anyone has any idea how to do this. But from my understanding, we just burn the new cd, boot from it, and 

```
debug.reiser4 -C device
```

 I don't think we have to chroot at all. You had it right, I think, except for the device name after -C.

----------

## wrc1944

Just read this (Page 22 of the xx-sources thread). look at the 3rd post on this page-he seems to know what he's talking about, but I'd really prefer Redeeman to give us the definitive method as to how this should be done.

I just compiled manually 2.6.8.1-ck5, and it seems really stable and quick- probably the best reiser4 kernel I've tried yet. I think Con Kolivas used the 20040816 version from namesys, but am not sure if that's the actual release version, or not. Whichever snapshot it is, I'm not having any problems so far.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169076&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=xxsources&start=525

----------

## Gandalf the White

Hmmm....thanks for the link, I'm going to give that a go, if I don't even have to wait for the new cd, all the better.

edit: no no doesn't work! It may be able to actually upgrade the filesystem, but the superblock cannot be overwritten on a live filesystem, you need a livecd or else fsck will still see the superblock from the old version, in my case 0.5.5.

----------

## SuperJudge

Something to make the wireless settings permanent, or at least managable >_<

----------

## wrc1944

Gandalf the White,

Yes, I think you're right.  I was thinking some more about it, so I did some more investigating on the internet, and begin to have some doubts.  Then I re-read what he posted again, and I've concluded he is talking about a non-root partition, and assumes it's not mounted. Isn't that they only thing that makes sense? I'm no expert, but I just can't see how you can restructure a running file system from within itself.

I must say, after some more usage today, this new 2.6.8.1-ck5 kernel is still working better than all the others, at least on my system (it's the "MSI" box in my sig). Previously, the reiser4 patched ck kernels never worked well for me- this one is really good. I'm reading there are problems with the latest mm kernels, with or without reiser4. One source said that mm is actually now considered what normally would be called the "2.7" kernel branch, and is less stable than mm kernels used to be. I have been using mm for some time, and generally, they worked pretty well, but haven't tried them for 3 weeks now..

----------

## Gentii

I agree with wrc1944 on both points. The 2.6.8.1-ck5 works well here too, but it's the first ck I tried on reiser4 so I don't know about older version. And about mm, the last is broken with nvidia. Without any patch, I can't compile nvidia driver at all. With a nvidia fix, I was able to compile mm, nvidia driver, then boot on this kernel. But then I wasnt able to launch X, it crashed. And it isn't the only problem in the 2.6.9-rc1-mm1.

----------

## Gandalf the White

Hmmm.....I'll have to give ck sources a try. The reasoning behind people saying that mm-sources are seeming more like the 2.7 series is because at the kernel expo in july Andrew Morton said that there won't be a 2.7 branch for a long time, they are going to focus on the mainstream kernel. So, mm has sort of become more of a testing grounds than an advanced patchset, just look at the changelogs since 2.6.7 and you'll see what I mean, they've been changing schedulers for fun and messing around with a lot of stuff.

Oh, and btw, when trying to upgrade the reiser4 partition, it is extremely essential that you do not make a typo!!!!!!!!! Stupid noobish mistake on my part, although it worked out for the best actually, instead of doing this:

```
fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/hda4
```

, I did this: 

```
fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/hda1
```

, hda4 is my reiser4 root and hda1 is my ntfs for winblowz, so that partition now has a ntfs metajournal and a reiser4 1.0.0 superblock  :Laughing:  Oh well, might as well mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hda1.

----------

## wrc1944

I guess I don't understand- how were you going to do your root hda4 partition without the new Redeeman cd?

----------

## Ard Righ

Since this thread is requests for the next LiveCD - I'd like to see a gentoo-dev-sources-2.8.x kernel image provided as a boot option, rather than the old 2.4 kernel, and a 2.6.x smp kernel.

 I have been trying to get my new Shuttle SB75G2 case to run, but it won't work with a 2.4 kernel, and issues with the 2.6.5-based SMP kernel.

 The 2.6.8 kernel has a patch which updates the support for the ICH5-R (sp?) chipset in my Shuttle case, and I would like a chance to try using that to install Gentoo again.

 The SATA support in 2004.2 has some serious issues.

----------

## Useful Idiot

 *Ard Righ wrote:*   

> Since this thread is requests for the next LiveCD - I'd like to see a gentoo-dev-sources-2.8.x kernel image provided as a boot option, rather than the old 2.4 kernel, and a 2.6.x smp kernel.

 

Whoa! 2.8 is already out!  :Wink: 

Besides, this thread is about the next Redeeman reiser4 enabled LiveCD not the official one.

----------

## -Sarbian-

If you just need to do the debugfs.reiser4 you can use this 

http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/

It has everything you need. It upgraded my reiser4 / without any problem.

----------

## neuron

 *-Sarbian- wrote:*   

> If you just need to do the debugfs.reiser4 you can use this 
> 
> http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
> 
> It has everything you need. It upgraded my reiser4 / without any problem.

 

is that the latest snapshot of reiser4?

/me 's just gonna copy over from xfs, so I just need the latest mkfs.reiser4 and beeing able to mount xfs  :Wink: 

----------

## -Sarbian-

 *neuron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> is that the latest snapshot of reiser4?
> 
> /me 's just gonna copy over from xfs, so I just need the latest mkfs.reiser4 and beeing able to mount xfs 

 

The reiser4 tools reports version 1.0.1. 

Libreiser4 is 1.0.0

And the kernel is a vanilla 2.6.8.1 (maybe a few added driver)

----------

## Gandalf the White

Thanks very much for the link, I'll download disk that as soon as I get home from college.

I wonder if a super small linux distro with reisertools could be made on a floppy disk? I have no rewritables left, so I don't like wasting cds just to upgrade reiser.

----------

## RexM

 *Gandalf the White wrote:*   

> I have no rewritables left, so I don't like wasting cds just to upgrade reiser.

 

Blanks are not by any means expensive these days.  The quality of them are very low, but at $.09 a pop, what can you expect?  These are great if you're going to be using the CD for a short  period of time, but personally I wouldn't rely on them to backup crucial data.

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/3586674

----------

## -Sarbian-

 *Gandalf the White wrote:*   

> Thanks very much for the link, I'll download disk that as soon as I get home from college.
> 
> I wonder if a super small linux distro with reisertools could be made on a floppy disk? I have no rewritables left, so I don't like wasting cds just to upgrade reiser.

 

Boot from an USB key (delete those MP3 or borrow one from a friend) or use an RW CD :p

----------

## wrc1944

I looked at the site, and the list of the new RIP version contents, and here's the resier4 items included. What's with the Aug-13 and Jul-14 items? Is Aug-24 the actual release version date? I'm wondering if Redeeman recommends this method?

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 161768 Aug 24 22:02 cpfs.reiser4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 174508 Aug 24 22:02 debugfs.reiser4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 170268 Aug 24 22:02 fsck.reiser4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 165928 Aug 24 22:02 measurefs.reiser4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 165984 Aug 24 22:03 mkfs.reiser4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 161736 Aug 24 22:03 resizefs.reiser4

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root     23 Aug 24 22:03 libreiser4-1.0.so.1 -> libreiser4-1.0.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 234804 Aug 24 22:03 libreiser4-1.0.so.1.0.0

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root     22 Aug 24 22:03 librepair-1.0.so.1 -> librepair-1.0.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  70472 Aug 24 22:03 librepair-1.0.so.1.0.0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  35312 Aug 13 13:35 reiser4_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1857 Jul 14 15:14 cpfs.reiser4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2953 Jul 14 15:14 debugfs.reiser4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2558 Jul 14 15:14 fsck.reiser4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3593 Jul 14 15:14 measurefs.reiser4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2319 Jul 14 15:14 mkfs.reiser4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1903 Jul 14 15:14 resizefs.reiser4

-Sarbian-,

Thanks for the info & link, and could you please post the exact steps & commands you used successfully, so we beginners don't screw up too badly?

wrc1944

----------

## -Sarbian-

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Sarbian-,
> 
> Thanks for the info & link, and could you please post the exact steps & commands you used successfully, so we beginners don't screw up too badly?
> ...

 

* Boot CD

* Push Enter :p

* #debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/hda3     (or what ever your reiser4 disk is)

* wait (tooks about 15 min here)

* #reboot

You may do a fsck.reiser4 /dev/hdXX before the reboot, but since gentoo do it at boot up I didn t mind.

----------

## black hole sun

 *-Sarbian- wrote:*   

>  *wrc1944 wrote:*   
> 
> -Sarbian-,
> 
> Thanks for the info & link, and could you please post the exact steps & commands you used successfully, so we beginners don't screw up too badly?
> ...

 Thanks! 

One quick question though, after doing that and we boot back into Gentoo, are we going to have to "emerge reiser4progs" again (to update them)? Or is that process automatically taken care of with the debugfs command?

----------

## GhostBear

WHEN??????    :Cool: 

----------

## wrc1944

-Sarbian-,

Thanks, but I'm still not totally clear on the safety of doing this to a working reiser4 / partition. The info below adds more steps than you have outlined, so it seems to conflict with your method, so I have more questions.

How can we know which is correct, and what about the meaning of fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/xxx? Why didn't you use this command?

What if we have currently 0.56 reiser4progs installed- do we first update to 1.0.1, before doing anything with either the RIP or a new Redeeman disk?

If we have 2.6.8.1-ck5 kernel installed, do we have to recompile it after updating to 1.0.1, or alternatively, install the latest Redeeman kernel first, again compiled after doing the 1.0.1 update?

I can't afford to hose my reiser4 /, as it took me a week of dialup/knoppix manipulations from a reiser3 partition to get this box setup as reiser4, as the Redeeman cd wouldn't provide dialup.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

On the xx-sources thread, yngwin wrote:

This is the procedure I followed: 

Code:

fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx

This you do with the old tools, to make sure your partition is OK according to the old format. 

Then upgrade to the new tools (1.0.0 now) and compile the latest xx-kernel, reboot, then 

Code:

fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/xxx

This may tell you to run fsck with some other options (--fix/--build-fs), but DO NOT do so. First do 

Code:

debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/xxx

This should fix the FS. Check again with 

Code:

fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx

and you should be fine now.

----------

## black hole sun

I think Sarb just skipped some unnecessary checks ("fsck.<>")

I just did a debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/hda4 on my / partition (had nothing to lose) and it turned out fine. However I dont know a way of confirming the command actually updated the reiser4 code?   :Question:  Is there a command to list the reiser4 version?

----------

## wrc1944

But what about:

fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/xxx

This would seem to be more than a file check, as it seemingly builds "sb" on dev/xxx, whatever that is. I would assume it's building the new Super Block stuff?

I don't know what the command to check if the reiser4 update actually worked is. We really need Redeeman, as he is the expert, to clear this stuff up with definitive precise instructions. As it is, I'm afraid to try updating, because of conflicting and/or incomplete info.

----------

## Gandalf the White

By running fsck.reiser4 /dev/xxx if you watch it, it will display some info, including the version number. Haven't heard from Reedeman for a while now though  :Sad: 

----------

## lewk

I'm sitting here about to do a fresh Reiser4 install...

Should i use the Love-LiveCDv2.iso and make a reiser4 partition, then do the  debugfs.reiser4 -C to upgrade it when the new cd comes out?

Or is this CD really close to getting released?

which do you guys think is the smartest choice?

----------

## black hole sun

Alright, I successfully did it! Here's how it's done, since we can't rely on Redeeman, who's dropped off the face of the earth:

Get the LiveCD here: http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/

Now, we need to emerge the new reiser4progs from a LiveCD. However, I wasn't able to get my internet connection working with the above, so I had to use the original Gentoo 2004.2. Any LiveCD that can get internet working though will work.

Once you CHROOT (if you need instructions just ask  :Wink:  ) type

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge reiser4progs
```

Afterward, boot to the RIP LiveCD listed above. DO NOT chroot, instead, just go straight to the command prompt and do the following, sequentially:

fsck.resier4 --fix /dev/hda4 # dev/hda4 is where my reiser4 partition is. change yours according to your own partition layout

fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/hda4

debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/hda4

fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/hda4 # Yes we've already done this but it is ESSENTIAL you do it again, otherwise you'll get fs errors at boot and maybe a kernel panic

And that should do it!

----------

## lewk

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Alright, I successfully did it! Here's how it's done, since we can't rely on Redeeman, who's dropped off the face of the earth:
> 
> Get the LiveCD here: http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
> 
> Now, we need to emerge the new reiser4progs from a LiveCD. However, I wasn't able to get my internet connection working with the above, so I had to use the original Gentoo 2004.2. Any LiveCD that can get internet working though will work.
> ...

 

So, to do a fresh gentoo install with Reiser4, do you recommend just using the RIP cd and that's all?

----------

## black hole sun

 *Quote:*   

> So, to do a fresh gentoo install with Reiser4, do you recommend just using the RIP cd and that's all?

 The RIP CD? Hm, it isn't really meant for installation, but I don't see why you couldn't. Yeah, you could try it out - so long as the command (when you get to it) mkfs.reiser4 works, then  you're good to go, without having togo through the process of  updating reiser4  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Isaiah

 *neuron wrote:*   

> /me 's just gonna copy over from xfs, so I just need the latest mkfs.reiser4 and beeing able to mount xfs

 

I did that very thing from a running system with one of the latest nitro kernels - am I crazy   :Razz: 

----------

## Ard Righ

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> Whoa! 2.8 is already out! 
> 
> Besides, this thread is about the next Redeeman reiser4 enabled LiveCD not the official one.

 

 Woops, my bad  :Razz: 

 Regardless whether this is an official LiveCD or not - if I can get ANY LiveCD that will allow my SATA only box to install Gentoo, I would be MUCH HAPPY!

----------

## wrc1944

black hole sun,

Thanks for the info. What you've posted all makes sense, and seems right, but I'm not sure if you're talking about dealing with setting up a completely new fresh install, or applying those commands to a fully functioning  complete ~x86 reiser4 system, that already has dialup internet working (kppp, in kde-3.3.0). My case is the latter.

That RIP live cd has 1.0.0, and you can emerge 1.0.1 from the Gentoo mirrors:

mymachine wrc # emerge -up reiser4progs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libaal-1.0.1 [0.5.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/reiser4progs-1.0.1 [0.5.6]

So, can't we just do that, and then boot from the RIP cd, and continue with the 4 commands, as you describe?

Let me be absolutely sure I understand this:

You have successfully:

1. Upgraded your reiser4progs on a working reiser4 system to 1.0.0, or 1.0.1.

2. You then booted with the RIP cd, and ran the 4 commands you posted.

3. You successfully rebooted, and this procedure did NOT destroy anything on your current working reiser4 / partition. Everything was exactly as before, but now your system is upgraded to reiser4 1.0.0.

The reason I'm so nit-picking about this is that I find it hard to understand how one can mess with restructuring a file system on a / partition that contains data (the entire system), and not wipe that data out. Also, Redeeman has previously warned absolutely NOT to fsck a reiser4 / partition, or it will result in disaster. Is this warning no longer valid?

4. Did you first build a new kernel immediately after upgrading, and BEFORE rebooting, so that you could boot to the new kernel compilied on the new FS? Or in thiscase is that even necessary?

wrc1944

----------

## AstralStorm

As to that fsck, you can't fsck OLD (pre 1.0.0) reiser4 with NEW (post 1.0.0) reiser4tools, if you do that, the partition will be destroyed.

Scan the partition with old fsck first, upgrade reiser4tools, convert, fsck with new tools.

Rebuilding superblock shouldn't be necessary.

It definitely is possible to install Gentoo from RIP.

Installation of Gentoo requires:

- a partition (or tools to create one)

- filesystem support in the kernel

- formatting tools for the filesystem

- (optionally) an Internet connection to get the stage/portage/sources

- (optionally) program to download the stage

- tar and bunzip2 to extract the stage

----------

## wrc1944

AstralStorm (and all),

I thought rebuilding a new reiser4 superblock format was the main thing about the new 1.0.0 reiser4. When you say:

 *Quote:*   

> Scan the partition with old fsck first, upgrade reiser4tools, convert, fsck with new tools. 
> 
>  Rebuilding superblock shouldn't be necessary. 

 

I'm more confused. So far, IMO, there's just too many conflicting opinions and statements on this thread to know what's really the correct method. At this point, I'm unconvinced anyone really knows for sure.

I booted the new RIP cd, and it can't see my partitions, and theres no documentation I can get to to figure out how to use the thing. None of the 1-10 items at the bottom of the screen seem to do anything. I always get command not found, hda7 doesn't exist, etc. I just don't know how to use it, I guess. I did get pico to open files on the RIP cd.

Until there is a definitive method posted, that is absolutely unambiguous and complete, I don't feel like I can try to upgrade to 1.0.1- just can't afford to risk hosing this system.

Does all this stuff (except emerging 1.0.1 libaal and reiser4progs) need to be done from a cd? I would assume so, but am not sure.

 Here's my tentative plan- where am I going wrong? (BTW, reiser4progs and reiser4tools are the same thing, aren't they?)

1. On my fully functioning booted to kde ~x86 reiser4 system with old tools, from a konsole as root,  run fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx .

2.mymachine wrc # emerge -up reiser4progs 

[ebuild U ] sys-libs/libaal-1.0.1 [0.5.3] 

[ebuild U ] sys-fs/reiser4progs-1.0.1 [0.5.6] 

3. Recompile a kernel (after emerging the new reiser4progs).

4.Reboot with the RIP cd, and run:

fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/xxx 

debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/xxx

And then, the final fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx

Ostensibly, that will do it, and will NOT hose my / partition and the system when I reboot to the new kernel I compiled after I upgraded the reiser4progs?

Am I still missing something?  My problem is, the RIP cd is not seeing my reiser4 partitions, so how will the commands even work?

----------

## Isaiah

wrc1944: If you could create a new partition and copy your / partition to it, and then adjust your lilo/grub and fstab so that you can boot into the new partition, your old / partion will still be there for you to boot into if the new kernel doesn't work for you. This is the safest method that I am aware of, and it will insure your current / partition stays intact.

----------

## Realmaker

When having chrooted and reiser4progs ermeged, how is it possible to format the partition i'm working on?  :Confused: 

----------

## wrc1944

Isaiah,

Thanks for the input. When I was first trying to get a reiser4 system up, I tried that method as a basis of the install. I copied a reiser3 working / partition to a reiser4 partition that I had formatted with the Redeeman 2004.0 cd. I'm sure grub and fstab were edited correctly, but I never could get the reiser4 partition to boot- spent days on it. Also tried the other way- copied the reiser3 to another reiser3, then reformatted the original to reiser4, and copied everything back- still wouldn't work.

 Finally, I managed to complete a hybrid Redeeman/Knoppix cd install, by downloading needed Gentoo stuff to a spare reiser3 partition, and copying it over to the reiser4 /usr/portage/distfiles created with Redeeman's cd. Couldn't get net access with Redeeman, and Knoppix couldn't write to or even see my reiser4 partition. It took about a week on dialup, but I finally got my current reiser4 system, with /, home, and /var being reiser4, /boot being ext3, and a spare /data being reiser3. It's really been working fine for about 3 weeks, especially since I tried the 2.6.8.1-ck5 kernel.

 I just now did fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx on all my reiser4 partitions, with the Redeeman cd old tools, and found some corruption, but --build-fs fixed them all up- apparently.  I've rebooted, and things are normal. It took about 45 minutes of disk and screen activity, but nothing went wrong- guess I was lucky. 

 I suppose I'm ready to try upgrading the progs, building a new kernel afterwards, reboot with the RIP cd, and update reiser4. However, I'm going to think about it a little longer, and see if I get more advice from those who have done it.

----------

## -Sarbian-

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

> As to that fsck, you can't fsck OLD (pre 1.0.0) reiser4 with NEW (post 1.0.0) reiser4progs, if you do that, the partition will be destroyed.
> 
> 

 

I had the 1.0 reiser4tool installed for 2 weeks before I upgraded my fs. My "old" fs has been checked by those tools more than one time and I never had any errors. IMHO those tools still supports both format.

----------

## wrc1944

One other point: Do I absolutely have to recompile my newest 2.6.8.1-ck5 kernel built on the old tools system, in order for it to work when I reboot after I upgrade to 1.0.1?  Or, does the final fsck.resier4 --fix /dev/xxx take care of this?

Or, will any of my old kernels still work?

Or, is there another newer kernel out, that works with the new tools, or does it even matter?

----------

## -Sarbian-

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> One other point: Do I absolutely have to recompile my newest 2.6.8.1-ck5 kernel built on the old tools system, in order for it to work when I reboot after I upgrade to 1.0.1?  Or, does the final fsck.resier4 --fix /dev/xxx take care of this?
> 
> Or, will any of my old kernels still work?
> 
> Or, is there another newer kernel out, that works with the new tools, or does it even matter?

 

When i upgraded my kernel I had the 1.0.1 tools installed and still an "old" fs. Everything worked fine and still does after the fs upgrade.

----------

## black hole sun

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> black hole sun,
> 
> Thanks for the info. What you've posted all makes sense, and seems right, but I'm not sure if you're talking about dealing with setting up a completely new fresh install, or applying those commands to a fully functioning  complete ~x86 reiser4 system, that already has dialup internet working (kppp, in kde-3.3.0). My case is the latter.

 You and me both - I had an outdated reiser4 partition that needed upgrading.

 *Quote:*   

> That RIP live cd has 1.0.0, and you can emerge 1.0.1 from the Gentoo mirrors:
> 
> mymachine wrc # emerge -up reiser4progs
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 Yes, although I actually emerged the new libaal and progs from a chrooted LiveCD environment (not the RIP, as I mentioned I couldn't get my internet working with it), just to be safe (you never know!)

 *Quote:*   

> Let me be absolutely sure I understand this:
> 
> You have successfully:
> 
> 1. Upgraded your reiser4progs on a working reiser4 system to 1.0.0, or 1.0.1.

 Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. You then booted with the RIP cd, and ran the 4 commands you posted.

 Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. You successfully rebooted, and this procedure did NOT destroy anything on your current working reiser4 / partition. Everything was exactly as before, but now your system is upgraded to reiser4 1.0.0.

 Reiser4 1.0.1 actually  :Wink:  Yep, nothing was destroyed at all!

 *Quote:*   

> The reason I'm so nit-picking about this is that I find it hard to understand how one can mess with restructuring a file system on a / partition that contains data (the entire system), and not wipe that data out. Also, Redeeman has previously warned absolutely NOT to fsck a reiser4 / partition, or it will result in disaster. Is this warning no longer valid?

 He warned not to fsck with HIS liveCD, which I made sure not to do. 

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Did you first build a new kernel immediately after upgrading, and BEFORE rebooting, so that you could boot to the new kernel compilied on the new FS? Or in thiscase is that even necessary?

 I already had a reiser4-enabled kernel waiting for me on reboot, so you may wish to do the same. You don't need to recompile anything so long as you have a kernel with reiser4 support enabled.

Good luck, even though you probably won't need it!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wrc1944

black hole sun, Sarbian, & all,

Many thanks for all the advice!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiser4 1.0.1 actually. Yep, nothing was destroyed at all! 

 

Fantastic- I now have more confidence I can do this OK!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> He warned not to fsck with HIS liveCD, which I made sure not to do.

 

Hmmm. I just fsck.reiser4 --fix all three of my reiser4 partitions with his old tools cd (the one I made the system with), and nothing went wrong.

 *Quote:*   

> I already had a reiser4-enabled kernel waiting for me on reboot, so you may wish to do the same. You don't need to recompile anything so long as you have a kernel with reiser4 support enabled. 

 

I already have 7 reiser4 kernels, from the original Redeeman version I installed with, to 2.6.8.1-ck5, but they were all compiled with the old tools. Am I correct in understanding that won't matter, and they will boot fine after I get 1.0.1, and run the commands, and reboot? That's what it sounds like you are saying. I guess after I upgrade to 1.0.1, I'll compile 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 before I reboot, just in case the other kernels no longer work

I'll post back afterwards.

----------

## count_zero

Okay, so I've got another twist on this whole mess for you to think about...I have two LiveCD's (kind of like the hybrid described above).  One is a new cd that was mentioned in the Italian forum, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1487050, with up-to-date reiser4.  But I can't get it to see my wireless card.  I have Redeeman's second LiveCD, with older reiser4 snapshot which works with my network.  

My question is this:  is it safe to create the partitions with the newer Reiser4 LiveCD and then proceed with the install with the older Redeeman CD?

Thanks!

----------

## black hole sun

 *count_zero wrote:*   

> Okay, so I've got another twist on this whole mess for you to think about...I have two LiveCD's (kind of like the hybrid described above).  One is a new cd that was mentioned in the Italian forum, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1487050, with up-to-date reiser4.  But I can't get it to see my wireless card.  I have Redeeman's second LiveCD, with older reiser4 snapshot which works with my network.  
> 
> My question is this:  is it safe to create the partitions with the newer Reiser4 LiveCD and then proceed with the install with the older Redeeman CD?
> 
> Thanks!

 So long as your reiser4 partition mounts, yeah, the install will be fine.

 *Quote:*   

> I already have 7 reiser4 kernels, from the original Redeeman version I installed with, to 2.6.8.1-ck5, but they were all compiled with the old tools. Am I correct in understanding that won't matter, and they will boot fine after I get 1.0.1, and run the commands, and reboot? That's what it sounds like you are saying. I guess after I upgrade to 1.0.1, I'll compile 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 before I reboot, just in case the other 

 7 kernels   :Shocked:   That's certainly far more than I've ever had on one machine. If they all have reiser4 support then, yes, any of them will do. And even if one doesn't work, heck you've got six more to try    :Razz: 

----------

## Ninpo

ok, I need the following info (sorry if I'm being stupid, haven't managed to decipher it from the above).

I need a livecd that has the new tools and the final kernel code.  The cd also needs to have ssh on it (I'm upgrading it remotely for a friend).

Is this available?

Also can someone point me to some docs (if any exist) detailing how to make a livecd?  This would be much appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## Isaiah

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> So long as your reiser4 partition mounts, yeah, the install will be fine.

 

I crashed trying mount with Redeeman's first LiveCD - that's why I did things the way I did (inside a running system)  :Razz: 

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> 7 kernels    That's certainly far more than I've ever had on one machine. If they all have reiser4 support then, yes, any of them will do. And even if one doesn't work, heck you've got six more to try   

 

Kernels accumulate real fast around here - have had a dozen or so laying around here at times   :Embarassed: 

----------

## wrc1944

Well, I booted from the RIP cd after emerging 1.0.1 stuff and compiling a new kernel, and then went through everything, on all three resier4 partitions. Oh yeah- before I did the above, I first booted with the Redeeman cd, and did the fsck with the old tools- all was OK,and a few minor things fixed, and I rebooted just to make sure. Everything was normal.

 Anyway, after about 2 hours, with tens of thousands of lines flying by about fixing wrong nodes,names,bytes,leaves,twigs, and semantic checks, etc. I finally arrived at "FS is consistent" on each partition. I used:

--fix, --build-sb, build-fs, debugfs, and the final fix. I followed all prompts and directions to the letter. I thought I was home free, but when I rebooted, all 9 reiser4 kernels I have (had?) give me this when I try to boot:

Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.

This is right after grub splash screen comes up, I select my kernel, and all the hardware is detected.

I don't know what option to pass, so I'm stuck. I'm afraid I have completely wiped my entire 3 partitions, when I used the --build-fs option. There seemed to be no other option but to use --build-fs, because there were "fatal errors" that it said would be fixed using that option- and they apparently were.

Any advice as to what has happened, and how to correct this, or what init= option to pass? I'm really disgusted, as it is a week-long ordeal to reinstall Gentoo on dialup, never mind adding the problems doing a reiser4 install.

Please!- someone tell me my system is still there, and I can recover by solving this init panic. What a disaster this has turned out to be! Or at the very least, do I now have 3 empty reiser4 partitions with the new 1.0.1 format sitting here ready to reinstall gentoo on?

wrc1944

----------

## Ninpo

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> Well, I booted from the RIP cd after emerging 1.0.1 stuff and compiling a new kernel, and then went through everything, on all three resier4 partitions. Oh yeah- before I did the above, I first booted with the Redeeman cd, and did the fsck with the old tools- all was OK,and a few minor things fixed, and I rebooted just to make sure. Everything was normal.
> 
>  Anyway, after about 2 hours, with tens of thousands of lines flying by about fixing wrong nodes,names,bytes,leaves,twigs, and semantic checks, etc. I finally arrived at "FS is consistent" on each partition. I used:
> 
> --fix, --build-sb, build-fs, debugfs, and the final fix. I followed all prompts and directions to the letter. I thought I was home free, but when I rebooted, all 9 reiser4 kernels I have (had?) give me this when I try to boot:
> ...

 

Can you boot from the CD and mount/view the partitions?  That would answer your blank partition question.

The kernels you use, do they definately have the final reiser4 driver compiled in (not a module)?  Latest nitro sources/ck sources do (not sure about other kernels, I've only used/tested it with these).

----------

## wrc1944

Ninpo,

I can boot the RIP cd, but can't figure out how to mount my partitions, so I can check if anything is still there. If I can do that, at least I'll know it really is hosed. That was my first thought.  Considering the major surgery that the output of those commands were going through, it's not surprising it wiped the partitions.

Additionally, the pppsetup in RIP doesn't seem to work either. Maybe I just don't know how to use the RIP tools yet- I'm currently googling for RIP documentation on another box, so I figure out how to mount with this thing. The help file on the cd isn'r much help, at least most of the things it says don't seem to work too well- at least for me, so far.

Yes, all my kernels were functioning on this box with reiser4 for over 2 months. My 2 latest ones are 2.6.8.1-ck5, and 2.6.9-rc1-mm2, both of which have the latest reiser4. 

Thanks for the input.

----------

## Ninpo

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> Ninpo,
> 
> I can boot the RIP cd, but can't figure out how to mount my partitions, so I can check if anything is still there. If I can do that, at least I'll know it really is hosed. That was my first thought.  Considering the major surgery that the output of those commands were going through, it's not surprising it wiped the partitions.
> 
> Additionally, the pppsetup in RIP doesn't seem to work either. Maybe I just don't know how to use the RIP tools yet- I'm currently googling for RIP documentation on another box, so I figure out how to mount with this thing. The help file on the cd isn'r much help, at least most of the things it says don't seem to work too well- at least for me, so far.
> ...

 

well provided the RIP cd has reiser4 support in its kernel, try:

mkdir /mnt/reisertest

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/reisertest

replace hda1 with your actual partitions of course.

Check what kernel version the RIP CD has...if its running old reiser and you try the new tools it is likely you have hosed em.

EDIT:  I'm downloading the RIP CD now (ver 10.9) will report back with results.

EDIT EDIT: I'd appreciate it if the RIP CD author stuck to naming conventions and names iso files .iso not .iso.bin.

(a .iso is WAY different from a .bin, not everyone is smart enough to run a strings on the file).

EDIT EDIT EDIT:  OK just come out of a successful run from the RIP CD.  However when I built my reiser4 filesystems I did it with the 1.0.1 tools (using a chrooted disk image that I had stored on a separate partition).

However, I notice you ran the --build-fs option.  This sounds potentially destructive (man page says it will rebuild the filesystem if necessary).

 */usr/share/doc/reiser4progs-1.0.1/README.gz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FSCK.REISER4 WARNING
> 
> This is an experimental software yet, MAKE A BACKUP BEFORE USING IT! Do not
> ...

 

All sounds dreadfully ominous.  Can someone with more knowledge on the reiser4 system confirm/deny if the --build-fs option will possibly trash a filesystem?

I'd still boot from the RIP CD though and at least fsck the filesystem again.  Just run it with --check for now.  Now I've used the CD, mount a reiser drive as follows:

mount /dev/xxxx /mnt/hd

(replace xxxx with correct device/partition)

cd to it and ls.  If you're data is there, you have another problem (confirm reiser4 IS in your kernel NOT as a module and you DON'T have 4k stacks enabled under Kernel Hacking).

Good luck.

----------

## wrc1944

I'm using 10.9 too, with the new tools. I figured out how to mount in RIP- I had to use:

mount -t reiser4 /dev/hda6 /mnt/linux

Then I can access my directories and files with (as an example):

ls -a /mnt/linux/etc/, which shows all the Gentoo stuff still there!  However there are 11 new "blue" items in my /etc, which I assume are directories, with these kinds of names:

Lost_name:10004: 78696e6574642e: 498431

There are 3 of these new items in my /home/wrc directory, on hda7. What do these mean? I would guess all that node fixing lost some stuff, but I'm no expert.

What's strange is, I can't seem to have more than one partition mounted at the same time, and can't cd between directories on different partitions. I thought about compiling a new kernel on this system, but how could i copy the bzImage to /boot (hda1), if i can't have hda1 and hda6 mounted at the same time?  Also can't seem to chroot.

BTW, that kernel panic was actually:

Kernel panic not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.

Anyone have an idea of any init= options to try?

----------

## wrc1944

I compile reiser4 in, not as modules with all my kernels, and 4k stacks is not checked.

--fix said things were broken, so that's why I did --rebuild- maybe that was a big mistake.

I also booted from the RIP cd again, and ran fsck.reiser4, and my hda6 (root partition) checked out OK- FS consistent, for whatever that's worth. The RIP cd has 2.6.8.1, if I'm not mistaken.

Don't understand what this is for???:

mkdir /mnt/reisertest 

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/reisertest

----------

## AstralStorm

I've just installed Gentoo using that (R)est(I)n(P)eace CD.

Everything is working fine, unlike my earlier attempts - Reiser4 seemingly matured.

My current kernel is 2.6.8.1-ck5,

LiveCD features heavily patched 2.6.8.1.

----------

## senzacionale

i think your live cd is ok. Maybe it will be good that samba will be in it, becouse of making an archive!

----------

## senzacionale

So go one in this way like you go now and it will be fine!

----------

## wrc1944

More info:

My grub.conf and fstab are both correct.

I also tried passing noinitrd, and then init=/bin/bash to the kernel at the grub boot screen- same kernel panic error as before.

----------

## teutzz

how i did it:

before starting: i already had a reiser4 enabled kernel and fstab entrys accordingly as i was running (for more than 4 months) reiser4 on 2 out of 3 linux partitions, also i had the latest libaal and reiser4progs installed, so there was no need for me to do all this: installing a reiser4 enabled kernel, emerging libaal and reiser4progs etc....

before step 1: do a back-up, blanks are cheap, hdd's are also cheap  :Very Happy: 

step 1: downloaded this iso (this is not the rip cd)http://www.lxnay.scarlet.nl/Gentoo-Reiser4-LiveCD-for-pcmcia-eth-and-final.iso

step 2: burned the iso  and booted the cd

step 3: ran 

```
fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/hdXY 
```

 (XY - pretty much self explinatory)

step 4: ONLY IF NECESSARY: ran: 

```
fsck.reiser4 --build-fs /dev/hdXY

```

step 5: ran: 

```
debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/hdXY
```

step 6: OPTIONAL: ran 

```
fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/hdXY
```

step 7: reboot

and that's all folks all was sound and well   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ninpo

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> More info:
> 
> My grub.conf and fstab are both correct.
> 
> I also tried passing noinitrd, and then init=/bin/bash to the kernel at the grub boot screen- same kernel panic error as before.

 

The mkdir and mount stuff I gave you was an example of how to mount your partitions.

In your fstab, for your root partition, what are the last two values at the end of the line?  (should be 2 digits).

Blue items are indeed directories.  Those names mean something was broken and recovered, but the real names were not available.

Perhaps an ls listing of what is in each directory in /etc will help us to tell you what their names should be so you can rename them (this could be why your system will not boot, the directory that init is in has the wrong name).

As for the ones in your home partition, well you should be able to tell yourself what they were called before.  If you're not sure though (they might be user settings directories) post contents in here and we'll try to give you their real names.

Don't worry I'm sure we can get this fixed.

----------

## wrc1944

Thanks for the info- that gives me two things to check out. I'm not on the reiser4 box right now, but will hook it up later (have to share a monitor, modem, printer, and keyboard with several boxes, each box has 2-3 hard drives with different systems installed).  I'll compare a working /etc in Gentoo reiser3 system configured exactly the same way, and see what /etc/* directories might have lost their names in the reiser4 installation. I should be able to figure that out with a little work. On this box, I just did ls -a /etc, and there is a "blue" init.d directory, and I don't recall seeing that on the reiser4 box, because i was looking at the inittab file, and would have seen it. This looks like a very promising line of inquiry! BTW, if you know, why would this happen- I mean the lost names deal?

I assume the fstab pass and dump numbers for root are OK, as they haven't changed, IIRC what they were before. On this reiser3 box, / is:

/dev/hda4  /  reiserfs noatime,notail  0 1

On the reiser4 box, there is of course no "notail" option, but I'm assuming it's 0 1, as I set up these installs the same way, on almost exactly the same hardware (via KT333 chipsets, athlon xp1700 cpus).

I'll get back after I investigate this further.

Thanks much!

----------

## Ninpo

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> Thanks for the info- that gives me two things to check out. I'm not on the reiser4 box right now, but will hook it up later (have to share a monitor, modem, printer, and keyboard with several boxes, each box has 2-3 hard drives with different systems installed).  I'll compare a working /etc in Gentoo reiser3 system configured exactly the same way, and see what /etc/* directories might have lost their names in the reiser4 installation. I should be able to figure that out with a little work. On this box, I just did ls -a /etc, and there is a "blue" init.d directory, and I don't recall seeing that on the reiser4 box, because i was looking at the inittab file, and would have seen it. This looks like a very promising line of inquiry! BTW, if you know, why would this happen- I mean the lost names deal?
> 
> I assume the fstab pass and dump numbers for root are OK, as they haven't changed, IIRC what they were before. On this reiser3 box, / is:
> 
> /dev/hda4  /  reiserfs noatime,notail  0 1
> ...

 

It sounds like there was some corruption in the older reiser4 filesystem that it couldn't fix completely, but hopefully recovered the data.  All is not lost hopefully though.

I was asking about the dump/pass to make sure your system has been fsck'ing itself as that may explain why so many errors all of a sudden.  But, it was testing code, sometimes these things happen.  I remember reiser3 took a LONG time to be stable as well as fast.  If the filenames in the directories are equally as poorly named due to recovery, simply checking the contents of the files should allow you to rename them.  It'll be a long process, but no need for a painful reinstall.  Just make sure you check any config files for erroneus characters etc and correct them.

----------

## wrc1944

OK- After many hours, I was able to deciper what all but 3 of the lost_name /etc directories really are, and renamed them.

They are:

init.d

conf.d

env.d

modules.d

pam.d

gtk-2.0

gnome-vfs-2.0

I am positive these are correct- I compared the contents with my working Gentoo install on another disk, in the same box, and set up/configured the same way as the reiser4 disk is.

However, there are still two items that have different lost_name numbers, but exactly the same contents, that being:

./ ../ .keep

This corresponds to cron.d and devfs.d on the reiser 3 box. I renamed one of them devfs.d, as I figured cron.d didn't matter much about booting.I don't know which one is which, however- does it matter since they have the same content?

Then there is another one, that I don't have on the reiser3 box for comparison- it has as content:

./ ../ .keep, and a directory named default1.

I left that alone, as I don't have a clue as to what it's real name is. 

Anyway, when I reboot to known good reiser4 new tool kernels, I still get exactly the same kernel panic- so, bottom line is, still no progress in booting. I thought it should boot, since 2 of the three lost_names in home/wrc are .kde stuff, and I could just get into fluxbox  at first, and solve kde later.

The third one in home/wrc has the same content as the etc/conf.d file, but curiously, there is no similar file on the reiser3 disk's home/wrc that I can find. Is there supposed to be a conf.d directory in home/wrc?

Also, which config files should I check for other errors/corruption- and what exactly am I looking for?

Thanks,

wrc1944

----------

## Ninpo

Would you mind posting your grub.conf?

----------

## wrc1944

As an example kernel stanza:

--------------------------------------------------------

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=2.6.8.1-ck5

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/2.6.8.1-ck5 root=/dev/hda6

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I have 7 other kernels built with old tools installed, and 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 built after installing new tools. My grub.conf has never been a problem before.

More info: I just noticed that when I do in the /etc/init.d directory ( the renamed lost_name):

ls -a /mnt/linux/etc/init.d/

all the files in this directory are marked with an asterisk, like:

filename*

In all the other /etc/ lost_name directories I renamed, the files are not marked that way. Does this have any meaning?

Also, I compile all my kernels manually in /home/wrc/kernels/linux-whatever. Then I su to root and install modules, and cp bzImage to /boot, then edit grub.conf. I don't copy over System.map, or use an initrd, as I've never needed either in 3 years, and hundreds of kernels.

----------

## Ninpo

Hmm, I don't think the *'s are supposed to be there.

I suggest moving them so they are correct, eg:

mv ./filename\* ./filename

so for sshd:

mv ./sshd\* ./sshd

The \ is to escape the * character as I am sure you are aware, * is a wildcard.

I -think- this will work, however the wildcard character in the filename concerns me.

Out of interest, are you able to boot into single user mode?  (append a 1 to the end of the kernel= line in grub.conf).

----------

## wrc1944

Single mode didn't work- same kernel panic. I'll go back to the reiser4 box, reboot with RIP, and take the * off those /init.d/files* and see if that works. It makes sense that would stop the boot process from seeing those files, as they would be not what was expected.

Back later

----------

## wrc1944

Sorry I'm so dense- but I can't get mv to work. I did:

cd /mnt/linux/etc/init.d/

and there is listed:

./  .//  and 41 files*, so I started with the first one.

I tried mv bootmisc* bootmisc, and got:

mv: 'bootmisc' and 'bootmisc' are the same files

Then I tried it with the \:

mv bootmisc\* bootmisc, and got:

mv: cannot stat 'bootmisc*: no such file or directory

Then tried it exactly like you have, and same result- no such file

I don't get it- if I'm in the init.d directory,  mv bootmisc\* bootmisc should work. correct?

I also tried typing in the full paths, like:

mv /mnt/linux/etc/init.d/bootmisc\* /mnt/linux/etc/init.d/bootmisc

same result.  Where am I going wrong??

----------

## wrc1944

Just ran across this, looking for info on the filename* question (ls -F option):

----------

## Ardan

I wonder how his new LiveCD is coming along.  :Idea: 

----------

## wrc1944

OK- as a last resort, just reran:

fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/hda6

fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/hda6

debugfs.reiser4 /dev/hda6

fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/hda6

All completed with 0 errors, and "File system consistent."

I then rechecked grub.conf (all was OK), and edited fstab to remove "noauto" from the boot partition (hda1), just in case something in the new reiser4 version made that necessary (a pretty wild idea, for gentoo).

Rebooted, and got same kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.

Everything appears setup correctly now, lost_names renamed, fstab correct, grub.conf correct, but I can't get past freeing kernel memory in the boot messages. I'm at wit's end.

Hmmmm. Should I also rerun all the commands on hda1, hda7 (home), and hda8 (var)?

----------

## black hole sun

wrc1944, I havent been following all your posts, but have you tried tossing all of your old kernels and compiling a new one (say, 2.6.8.1-nitro6 which has the latest reiser4 patch)? Try that if you haven't already.

Also try running etc-update

----------

## wrc1944

I'd like to recompile a present kernel, or get a new kernel, but I have no dialup net access, or can't mount / and /boot at the same time, or chroot (RIP cd apparently  won't do any of those procedures- or I'm doing it wrong- following the setup ppp instructions on the RIP cd doesn't work).

 I guess I could download stuff to my spare reiser3 partition with knoppix, and copy it over to hda6, but I still can't seem to mount /boot AND /, or chroot to /, or mount home/wrc while any other partition is mounted, where I could recompile 2.6.8.1-ck5, or 2.6.9-rc1-mm2.

The thing is, all my files on /, /boot/ /var, and home/wrc seem intact, so i feel I CAN recover this install, if I can just boot. I did compile 2.6.9-rc2-mm2 right after I got progs 1.0.1 emerged, which I did before running all the reiser4 upgrade commands.

Could I boot with the current Redeeman cd (the non new tools version) and at least try and compile a new kernel? Will the tools versions conflict? The Redeeman cd doesn't work for dialup either, but I got around that when I first installed reiser4 by using the reiser3 partition, and knoppix. 

Hmmmm. To just compile/recompile a new kdrnel, do I even have to chroot over to hda6 (my root partition)? Anyone know the answer to this?

Also, how can I run etc-update if I can't chroot to hda6?

----------

## Ard Righ

Sorry, I don't see any link to a download location for this custom LiveCD. Is there a download available that I can try on my SATA-only box, with the 2.6.x kernels ?

----------

## dualith

most recent livecd atm can be found here: http://www.lxnay.scarlet.nl/

however it isn't Redeeman's one, they are two separate ones and this one is more up to date (afaik).

it comes from this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216214&start=125&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

----------

## Redeeman

sorry i didnt answer, somehow it got off notify thingie...

that livecd is newer than mine, and i will not update right now.. please use that one

----------

## fng

Bring back the console background of larry the cow like the gentoo 1.4 live cd.  It was so nice.

----------

## rush_ad

is there any live cd with ndiswrapper on cd? i need to do wireless install on one of my computers.

----------

## malv

On nect livecd:

(1) partimage

(2) shfs

----------

## johntramp

 *dualith wrote:*   

> most recent livecd atm can be found here: http://www.lxnay.scarlet.nl/
> 
> however it isn't Redeeman's one, they are two separate ones and this one is more up to date (afaik).
> 
> it comes from this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216214&start=125&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

 

That link doesn't work for me, and I can not speak italian :S

Is there somewhere else where I can download a Reiser4 supported live cd?

----------

## sparhawk37

There are a lot of english posts in that forum post.  Also, the first post is all in english and clearly outlines this livecd.  This livecd is perfect for installing a reiser4 system, and supports libsata and nforce3, both of which I need for my linux box. 

Just go to the first post in the Italian thread.

----------

## johntramp

I see. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## sobers_2002

Gentoo live cd

u can grab the live cd here also.[/url]

----------

## klavrynd

i'm probably too late, but screen and vi(m) on the next livecd would be awesome

----------

## genstef

There is know a knoppix like distro that has reiser4 support.

Kanotix BH8.

It has imo the best hardware support for a livecd and now even reiser4, so I will use this livecd to install any reiser4-gentoo in the future.

See the announcement here: http://kanotix.mipooh.net/viewtopic.php?t=2865

----------

## lxnay

A new fully-featured livecd in few days... It will include Xorg and a customized interface  :Wink:  stay tuned... testing is going on. It's more than an install live cd, it will be a rescue livecd

----------

## sobers_2002

good show!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## biatche

lxnay: if i've not mistaken..... there was not make.xfs for ur 1.4.4 livecd was there?

----------

